# Algae Eating Companions



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys! I got a new 20 gallon tank for my sorority of 7 and am cycling it with the fish inside (I'm planning on doing more water changes). Anyways, once it is completely cycled, I want to add some sort of algae eater (don't worry it won't be on a diet of only algae), because my mom hates seeing the algae grow and the tank is in a sunny spot. 

I was thinking otos, but I would have to quarantine them in a separate tank (most likely without a heater) and the tank would probably not have been cycled. My question is, would they survive 3 weeks in an unheated tank that hasn't been cycled? Of course I could always float them in the main tank, if they really need warmth. Also, do they have to have live plants? I've never had much luck with live plants... 

Or are snails and shrimp a better alternative? (Although, I think otos are adorable) XDD


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Otos require a well established tank that has been cycled for at least six months. They're soooo delicate.

Mine are in a 75 gallon with all live plants and everything I have read about them suggested that they require live plants. I've never tried them with fake plants and haven't ever had them in an unheated tank. With them being as sensitive as they are, I wouldn't think they could make it in unheated water.

I wholeheartedly agree with you that they're adorable!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay; thanks  I was worried about them being to sensitive to QT and tank conditions X] 
What about bristlenose plecos? (don't exceed 5 inches)


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Mar 17, 2012)

I have two bristlenose plecos and I love them. I have one albino that is in my soon to be sorority and one calico in my community tank. Very shy but I think they're terribly cute with their little bushy noses. <3


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww they sound cute; I heard they were hardy is this true? And is a 20 gallon big enough for one? The bristles are very interesting lol XD and cute


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont think a 20 gallon is going to be big enough for a brittlenose

And an oto more than likely couldnt survive QT -- a lot of them wont eat algea wafers and will die without growth on the walls of the tank

I'm going to suggest amano shrimp or some snails the shrimp need a cycled tank but dont need it to be established for much longer than having it cycled, and snails are IMO the best algea eaters out there. But try to get nerites or mystery/apple snails if you go that route


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay; thanks X] I'm guessing snails also need to go through QT; do they produce a lot of waste? And how many should I get for a 20 gallon?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> Okay; thanks X] I'm guessing snails also need to go through QT; do they produce a lot of waste? And how many should I get for a 20 gallon?


 
The bioload of snails requires 2.5 gallons to themselves, I'd say you could do 2-3 pretty easily.
Yeah QT'ing would be a good idea -- when I do it i just leave them in untreated tap water like you do plants for a few days, but some people seem to think that isnt the right method


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks; I think I'll just get snails. Are they okay with an uncycled tank? Are they hardy?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine are, my new tank isn't cycled and it's been about a week and he's still fine.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Mine are, my new tank isn't cycled and it's been about a week and he's still fine.


Okay thanks


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Snails are insanely hardy. 
But - -you really need to have your pH above 7 to keep them successfully (anything acidic will break down their shell) I'm sorry i forgot to mention that earlier

You will want to feed them algea wafers, blanched veggies, or some bottom feeder tablets at night and remove whatever is uneaten at the morning
other than that and water changes they are really no care required


----------

